# Oh What to do.....



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi All,

What do you think?

I've been for my second scan today, been stimming for 10 days, saw consultant who was doing scan, who said It wasn't really looking that good and I might not make the full quantity of 8 eggs I need to share.  Which was a shock as I got 15 last time I shared 7 for me and 8 for recip.

Off for another scan tomorrow and hoping he's wrong, but I really don't think I can go through all this knowing there will be nothing at the end of all this for me, I know who ever the recip is, is lost without my eggs but this has been such a long hard road....

I know if I say I will donate I will get another chance at IVF just for me for free but I really don't think I can go through the egg collection knowing there's nothing in it for me at the end of it.

I'm thinking If the eggs are not meeting the 8 I need I will keep them for myself, is this so selfish? I can't help but feel I need to keep them but at the same time I can't help but feel guilty....

Is there anybody on here that has egg shared not met the quantity they need and kept them for themselves....

I know everyone on here is usually so nice and the right thing to do would donate but I can't help how I feel.  Am I the only Meany....

Your advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Julie.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2006)

just a quick note hun, put yourself first, i bet you aint the type of person to put yourself first are you? always trying to please other people b4 your own needs? (god i sound like a tv advert! )
seriously tho, you need to think of yourself hun, if you feel that you can easliy wait for your turn then do but from what youve said you've already made your mind up and you just need someone to say that its ok. well it is ok, no one would think any less of you babe. fingerscrossed you get more eggs and you dont have to make this choice  .

take care hun, love maz xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, 

I agree, if you know you cant do all this, go through the ec and not have anything at the end, then you already know your answer, and you shouldnt feel guilty about it. 

I had my cycle abandoned due to poor response, but we had already decided that had we been offered the give all or keep all option we would have gone with keep all. Its a hard choice, but only you can decide. 

Good luck hun. Fingers crossed for next scan.
xxxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Julie

I'm with the other girls, it's not selfish at all Hunny.  This is such a long hard road you have to do whatever is best for you hun.  No-one is going to judge you for that, it is a hard decision and although I haven't had to make that call yet, I know it wont be easy if (god forbid) I do.

Dont beat yourself up hun,  the consultant can't count  But failing that do what's best for you.

Amanda xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Jules honey

Firstly, let me just say

I dont believe for one moment that u have a selfish part of you or otherwise u wouldnt be posting here, you have gone thru your treatment cycle in the view of sharing you eggs with another lady

altho i think, u have answered your own question, it would be very different if u had enough eggs, but u have to live with your decision after the EC

I wish u the best with ur cycle and may u soon be posting u have a bfp

Best wishes

Emxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I that worry when I egg shared a couple of months ago.

I was gonna keep all the eggs to myself If I hadn't had enough. You're not being selfish you're looking out for number 1!

Theres every chance you may get more than 8....so don't lose hope.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Thankyou to all of you for your replies I really appreciate them.

I'm sat here now typing through my tears...

It's so nice to know there are so many kind people out there who take the time and trouble to read my problems or concerns.

Thankyou for all being so understanding and putting my mind at peace.

I went for my third scan today and things are looking a bit better, they were going to do egg collection on Tuesday but now they are telling me to carry on stimming and go back on Monday for another scan and they will then make their desision.

Again thankyou all so much for being there and helping to lighten the load I really to appreciate it.

Love,

Jules.
xx


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hope it all works out for u jules.

love shye xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jules1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Just a quick update, I got 10 eggs after all my worries, 5 for me and 5 for recip, I had to have ICSI so of the 5 3 were mature enough for the procedure and would you believe it they all fertilised, went back today Friday for egg transfer and I now have 2 little embies Hubba and Bubba safely on board.

Thanks once again to you all.

Love Jules
xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Jules

This is fantastic news honey

You must be really happy with that news  

Wishing u well for your 

 that u get the  

love Emxx


----------

